# Small Dog vs. Large Dog



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I just LOVE this article!! It's about treating a little dog just the same as a big one for training issues etc. What isn't acceptable for a large dog isn't acceptable for a little one, even if it "looks cute". 

Small Dog Syndrome - Small Dogs vs. Medium and Large Dogs 

This is one of my pet peeves. The same thing applies to ponies vs horses...which is why ponies have such a name for being naughty! 

I remember watching an episode of Cesar Millan when he was helping this gorgeously marked Chi (looked like a short coated mini husky!) and he kept biting the son but mom simply plopped on her lap. Cesar asked if this was acceptable to bite her KID but she just let him. Then he asked what if this were a full sized dog? "Oh no that wouldn't be good". Of course not, same rules apply! This is YOUR KID...that trumps "Oh he's being SO CUTE"! Arrrrgh!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I flat out disagree with the article. To attribute poor training and bad manners or fearful responses, which are frequently represented in growling or snapping to pack theory and dominance has been irrefutably debunked. Dogs aren't true pack animals. They do these things not because of the anthropomorphic term, "disrespect" or wanting to run the household. These behaviors such as jumping up on people are about lack of training. Aggression, which was always a big part of my private training sessions is almost exclusively derived from fear of some sort and improper handling. Yes, there are some dogs with lousy temperaments. But it's not a small dog thing or a big dog thing, a breed thing. It's the way a dog is born...if they have a weak or unstable temperament. I've seen dogs with lousy temperaments turn out fine because of good handling. And I've seen dogs with good temperaments (what they're born with) be ruined by lousy handling. Anyhow, I do not agree with most of what that author writes. This is old school stuff that has been pretty well refuted by animal behaviorists with advanced degrees in behavior. Cesar Milan is most definitely not someone to learn from on how to treat or handle a dog imo. 

My little dogs put their little one ounce feet on my shins sometimes. They are not trying to take over the world. They would no sooner snap or be nasty to anyone than any other well treated dog. Dogs that are put on the defensive are usually the biters...where people can't read body language, ignore their communication/warnings and do things to dogs that dogs don't understand. Every dog I ever worked with when I was professionally consulting that was aggressive had good reason to be. I could see what the humans did that caused it. And it wasn't from letting little dogs jump on people or not training them to heal. It was from all kinds of things like teasing, threatening, punishing, taking things from them without teaching them that it wouldn't be a threat to take something from them. Stomping toward them, smacking, hitting, yelling.

Here's something you might want to read:http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/14_12/features/Alpha-Dogs_20416-1.html

But thanks for posting. I think people who read should get an opportunity to see various opinions and put their positions out there on any subject.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am not too fond of this article either. It states " dogs don't know if they're little or big ". This is not the case at all, and it is the reason why small dogs don't make as good pets for young children as bigger ones. Small dogs know they're small (how could they not, everything is huge to them) and that 's why the uncontrolled energy of a young child is a big threat to them. They know they could be crushed by just one false movement. That's why they are scared and prone to biting out of fear when exposed to young children.

I've had small and big dogs and their overall personalities are different. I agree the same training applies to both in the majority of the cases, but not always. And you need to adapt your methods of teaching. Just one simple example : you won't send a three months old yorkie to pee in 1 foot of snow but you wouldn't think about it twice with a german shepard at the same age.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I didn't read the article after seeing the first response, but I absolutely train and treat my 12lb mpoo the same as my dane. It drives me crazy when I'm working on sit stays when meeting people and they encourage him to jump up because it's "cute". I quickly tell them that if they wouldn't find it cute when my 140lb Dane does it then it's not cute when a little dog does it either. 
On the other topic, Fletcher doesn't seem to realize he's 12lbs in the slightest. The night I brought him home he ran in, jumped on the dane, and started trying to wrestle with him. The Dane and the 60lb doodle will be playing and he'll run right into the mix to the point that I have to hold him back for fear of him being run over. Maybe he's just a really stable little dog, but he doesn't spook and isn't afraid of anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes obviously each dog is different but basic principle is that they are all dogs. I would never allow a Yorkie to nip me just as I wouldn't a GD. Training is very similar, taking into allowance for breed. 

But you do find the small ones get away with a lot of rotten behaviour because it isn't the same impact as a large dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

blueroan said:


> Yes obviously each dog is different but basic principle is that they are all dogs. I would never allow a Yorkie to nip me just as I wouldn't a GD. Training is very similar, taking into allowance for breed.
> 
> *But you do find the small ones get away with a lot of rotten behaviour because it isn't the same impact as a large dog*.



But that generally isn't the fault of the small dog, but rather the people who excuse its behavior with a remark like "but (s)he's so small." I also think that noxiously bad mannered small dogs tend to appear in public more often than bad mannered/poorly trained large dogs. The indulgent owners put them in purses or carry them around all over the place. I can't do that with my dogs. Please don't take offense Tiny Poodles and others who have well mannered small dogs that get carried to keep them safe in crowds.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Exactly Lily cd...

Making the excuse that the dog is so small is a very poor excuse for a bad mannered dog. 

We get this all the time with the ponies. They try to bite or bowl you over and really crowd in your space, kick, etc., "Oh but it's so cute!!" when really that behavior could be very dangerous to anyone, especially a child (who probably rides the pony anyway!!). But trying to get people to correct a pony "who is so cute how can you possibly be mean to it?" Oh really....would you let a full size 16hh HORSE do this?!?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I agree that_ all_ dogs need training. I simply don't agree with the reasoning the author of that article gives...that it's about pack theory, alpha schmalfa, dominance and disrespect. 

I do let my little 4 lb dog do things I didn't let my 100 lb Doberman do because the results of the _certain_ things aren't as bothersome to me as they are with a big dog. If it's some kind of behavior I don't like or_ I_ find to be poor manners, I dissuade him or don't reinforce that...train it out. I do pick my little dogs up if I see something dangerous up ahead, like a loose, large dog coming straight for us. You better believe it. If it were my Doberman, I wouldn't worry about it too much. Little dogs are exceedingly vulnerable and need extra care in some ways. 

But yeah, no matter what size they are, proper, benevolent training is needed imo.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

kayla_baxter said:


> I didn't read the article after seeing the first response, but I absolutely train and treat my 12lb mpoo the same as my dane. It drives me crazy when I'm working on sit stays when meeting people and they encourage him to jump up because it's "cute". I quickly tell them that if they wouldn't find it cute when my 140lb Dane does it then it's not cute when a little dog does it either.
> On the other topic, Fletcher doesn't seem to realize he's 12lbs in the slightest. The night I brought him home he ran in, jumped on the dane, and started trying to wrestle with him. The Dane and the 60lb doodle will be playing and he'll run right into the mix to the point that I have to hold him back for fear of him being run over. Maybe he's just a really stable little dog, but he doesn't spook and isn't afraid of anything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*
Is Fletcher a Chihuahua by any chance?*


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

When my dog jumps on my lap she is not claiming me as the article suggests. If we are out and she gets nervous( lets say a bunch of kids coming to greet her) she will jump on my lap for protection not to claim ownership.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I don't agree with this article's reasoning at all, but I do think there are training mistakes that are easier to make with little dogs, like babying them, nipping/biting/barking, and definitely jumping. Jumping is the biggest challenge with my guys (13lbs and 9lbs) because it actually does make it a lot easier to greet and pet them when I don't have to bend down so far. But it was kind of a wakeup call when I invited people over to my apartment and had to tell them "Don't wear nylons or anything too fragile or fussy, because I can't guarantee my dog won't shred them when he greets you." Not the best thing.

I also think people are less careful about destructive behavior or housetraining with little dogs because it's easier to clean up. And guarding or aggressive behavior is interpreted as cute. So then they get a reputation for doing these things "naturally" or being impossible to train, when they really just don't get trained for it.

Of course, the same rationale is the reason so many big dogs are given up for adoption around 10-12 months old. You allow all this behavior when they're cute little puppies, and then they grow up and it's intolerable. It's just that with a small dog, it's easier to cope or accommodate.

Things like when to pick up a small dog are kind of tricky. Archie often asks to be picked up when he's overwhelmed and can't escape a bigger dog, and I appreciate that because that's a situation where I have to intervene or he might get hurt. Cleo, on the other hand, has a habit of asking to be picked up any time she's slightly uncomfortable or even just for fun, and I could easily feed her neuroses by giving in too often. She can spend an entire dog park visit being held instead of exercising or playing, because she'll run around to each human and ask to be picked up until someone gives in.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for your post, just I have long held disdain for that site, as it promotes mixed breed breeding and all kinds of mixed breed names for marketing purposes. The post itself is written in an odd way, and says *everyone* wouldn't want an 80-pound GSD jumping on them to say hi. Personally, it would not bother me, although if s/he were my GSD I'd train him/her not to jump up on others .

When my Toy Poodle pounces his front legs on me in excitement and three years into owning him finally started reaching up with his front legs standing on back ones to ask for continued affection, I am and have been overjoyed. I've no doubt he would still choose his first family over me given the opportunity, but it looks like we've made progress. He's not trying to dominate; he's begun to show his heart a bit more. And I am so grateful he has given me a chance and is willing to show it.

"'But you do find the small ones get away with a lot of rotten behaviour because it isn't the same impact as a large dog.'" I really do not see this happening to speak of, and live in a city with a lot of dogs. I don't believe all that dominance and pack stuff. My last dog was also a Toy breed, and that concept didn't fit her, either. The photo shows what may be a Miniature Pinscher or mix of one, and that breed is well known to need a good deal of mental work and exercise. They are not trying to take over our world .

Agree, a wait or sit/stay or other social conditioning is good, and I'd teach the same general way most times. But there are other things that should be taught differently with a little dog vs. a large one. The utility of teaching a little one to jump into one's lap on cue, for example, could be lifesaving in some circumstances.

And a city-dwelling little needs to be taught to ride comfortably in a carrier. Frankly, as one without a car and working full time M-F, on weekends when I leave home it's with the dog or I don't go out, so he goes where I go, Sherpa bag always accompanying.

I agree with Poodlebeguiled that all dogs can and ought learn manners. It's the writer's basic premises that I believe can be questioned, and urge caution with that site.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

mom2Zoe said:


> When my dog jumps on my lap she is not claiming me as the article suggests. If we are out and she gets nervous( lets say a bunch of kids coming to greet her) she will jump on my lap for protection not to claim ownership.


Exactly, Mom2Zoe. It saves her injury and you vet dollars. Have to be a bit tactical with the littler ones .


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar, I hadn't actually followed the link when I first posted to this thread. I got curious when I saw your post and clicked over there. You are so right about that site. I hate its blatant promotion of designer breed crosses.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I trained my dogs including 2 dobs and a GS the same as I train my tp, with the exception of allowing them to put there front feet on me when they want picked up. and I do not think that is the sign of domination. They want love or are scared of something.

I do think owners of small dogs that do not mind that they have accidents in the house, or are aggressive with people and other dogs are right allowing this, because of size. I have this problem with Cayenne who is 3 pounds, and believe me I come down on her when she is aggressive toward people and dogs.

I take her everywhere in a carry or if my purse is large enough I put a blanket on top and set her there. She sleeps at the top of the bed and I want that so I do not roll on her.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

We have all seen bratty little dogs that get away with murder. Very annoying. That said I do let Swizzle do things that I did not allow my Aussie. He may get on furniture. That is partly for safety. When the house is full of people I am concerned he will get stepped on. If he feels threatened I trained him to come to my feet so I can protect him. Swizzle is definitely aware he is small and is more cautious around strangers and children. I don't agree with dominance theory.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Here I have seen sooooo many really bratty little dogs that it is ridiculous. Obviously this is an owner problem. They treat the dogs like babies, not like dogs! That's what gets me annoyed...because they wouldn't treat a large dog the same way. 

Once I say a long hair chi outrunning and out playing the large dogs in the dog park and thought YES!! That's what that kind of dog needs! But alot of people don't realize that such a tiny dog does need plenty of exercise and then they turn into these neurotic dogs that no one can handle other than owner. 

I used to work in a vet clinic and I have to say the larger ones were far easier to deal with. 

I'm not saying the little guys should never jump or bark etc...you do have understand the reason behind the behaviour. Biting for ALL BREEDS is out! No matter how "cute " it looks. 

The article was just good food for thought.


----------

